# 3 elk down in Texas



## zrexpilot (Jun 14, 2007)

My buddy killed 3 elk on his low fenced ranch in Cuero Texas on monday.
There was recent flooding the past weekend and obviuosly these got out of a high fenced ranch where a fence went down cause of flooding.
I went over last night and picked up some meat, I got one hind quarter and is about as much meat as a whitetail doe. LOL
Ate some last night and it was really good.
Cutting up steaks and such as we speak.
Anybody lose any elk in the area ? Well all I can say is quit looking, theyre next to the potatoes.
Oh caliber used, .243 with 55 gr BT's


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

I just don't know what to think about that... Congrats I guess???


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

*elk*

Wow, 3 elk in one hunt. That is a load of meat! Congrats to the hunter. Will be interesting to see how this thread goes....

Popcorn please....
BB


----------



## crazy_cajun02 (Mar 16, 2006)

BigBuck said:


> Wow, 3 elk in one hunt. That is a load of meat! Congrats to the hunter. Will be interesting to see how this thread goes....
> 
> Popcorn please....
> BB


nope but i got the candy...........


----------



## "The Marshall" (Jan 12, 2005)

congrats... good eats for sure.... their gonna eat it whats the problem?


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

"Anybody lose any elk in the area ? Well all I can say is quit looking, theyre next to the potatoes."

LMAO BBBBBBBBWWWWWWWWWWWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## willydavenport (Jun 4, 2004)

Someone's going to be pizzed but, those are the breaks. Time for a bbq!!


----------



## TX CHICKEN (Jun 4, 2004)

Nice-wish I had friends like that.


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

Someone was having a lucky day.

I have the popcorn cause I know someone is going to be bent out of shape by this.


----------



## copano_son (Dec 17, 2007)

*Cool*

Wow! Did he know they were on his ranch, or just happen to stumble upon them?


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

good deal for y'all , eat up


----------



## zrexpilot (Jun 14, 2007)

copano_son said:


> Wow! Did he know they were on his ranch, or just happen to stumble upon them?


 No he didnt know. he was flooded in pretty bad and took the jon boat and rowed across the flooded area to higher ground and was going to see what was moving, he took the rifle instead of the bow and sat in the rifle blind. these guys came out of nowhere and he popped all 3, they stood there like cattle and met there demise.
He canoed back, got help, went back and gutted them, placed them in the jon boat , rowed back, got them with the tractor from there, one by one. He said it was 10 pm before all 3 were at the camp, 6 am he was finished and all meat was packed in coolers.


----------



## Team X-TREME (Jun 28, 2009)

This is Texas and stuff happens....

There is NO ONE here that would have let them walk, so I can't imagine anyone would even think of bashing. The hunter did noting wrong, illegal or unethical (although I dont think he would have grabbed a .243 had he known elk were on the menu.) 

Congrats for some good shootin' and perhaps I would recommend he buy a lotto ticket asap!


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

I saw where TPW said that a bunch of elk that they had quar n teened for CDW had escaped from their pen on a ranch somewhere around Cuero. :ac550:


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

No tags in their Ears All is Great! Congrats!


----------



## Rine_Everett (Jun 3, 2004)

Team X-TREME said:


> This is Texas and stuff happens....
> 
> There is NO ONE here that would have let them walk, so I can't imagine anyone would even think of bashing. The hunter did noting wrong, illegal or unethical (although I dont think he would have grabbed a .243 had he known elk were on the menu.)
> 
> Congrats for some good shootin' and perhaps I would recommend he buy a lotto ticket asap!


I'm not arguing, as, if I would have seen them, i would have pulled the trigger just like anybody else (albeit I would have been using a 223 instead of the 243). I think the "right" thing to do would be to try and find the owners to have them come and get them. I dunno, I have chased elk all over Colorado and never fired a shot so I am jealous anyway.

I want more details on the shot placement, BT out of a 243? I don't have a 243, can someone tell me what Nosler's suggested use is for the 55 grain bullet?


----------



## zrexpilot (Jun 14, 2007)

neck shots, I am not a fan of the 55 gr BT's in a .243 at 4000 fps.
They dont even exit a coyote, but I guess they worked out on the neck shots.


----------



## br1006 (Mar 24, 2006)

That is cool!

I would have shot the bull and let the rest walk only because I would not want to clean all of them by myself or have to jack with that much meat etc... I admt it, I am lazy!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

br1006 said:


> That is cool!
> 
> I would have shot the bull and let the rest walk only because I would not want to clean all of them by myself or have to jack with that much meat etc... I admt it, I am lazy!


The rest of us that Aren't lazy are glad we have people like you! :brew:


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Awesome! I would have done the same. Good eating. Tell him if he has too much meat I would be glad to help him eat it.


----------



## mini me (Aug 7, 2006)

AS long as the rancher that lost them cannot prove they were his, you have some good eatin there. Congrats


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

I promise if I ever see an elk walk out while I am in my blind, he's dead. Yum!!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

mini me said:


> AS long as the rancher that lost them cannot prove they were his, you have some good eatin there. Congrats


There were NO tags in there ears and Micro Chips don't count because they Can NOT be seen! If you shoot a Tagged Elk........juss don't post up lol!:cheers:


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Congrats, I think I only would have kilt one because staying up till 6am cleaning elk would be for the birds. I hope an elk walks in front of my stand this year.


----------



## Bukmstr (Nov 12, 2004)

Boom for me also!



activescrape said:


> I promise if I ever see an elk walk out while I am in my blind, he's dead. Yum!!


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Nice going!!
Isn't some one going to say some thing about the pants?


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

Tag or no tag, why would it matter?


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

ROBOWADER said:


> Tag or no tag, why would it matter?


Look it up-i did because we have Free Ranging Elk and a 2cooler said they were not legal prey in TEXAS but i doubted him and looked it up! Tagged is a NO NO!


----------



## Colonel William Travis (Aug 26, 2009)

Nice Pants!


----------



## zrexpilot (Jun 14, 2007)

catchysumfishy said:


> Look it up-i did because we have Free Ranging Elk and a 2cooler said they were not legal prey in TEXAS but i doubted him and looked it up! Tagged is a NO NO!


 post a link I cant find anything


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

zrexpilot said:


> post a link I cant find anything


I'm lookin for it-i just wanted to be legal and spent some time researching! It's all good with these cuz NO Tags! I'll get it though!


----------



## Bone Pile (Jan 23, 2009)

I am all for eating elk. Cooked the right way they are great. But just for one second,don't you think this guy knew where they came from. Surely he had to know his neighbors well enough to know they had escaped and not just gotten loose. Maybe shoot one of the cows. That is lots of meat. But shoot all three just because you can????? I have a small problem with greed. And to me this seems greedy. Will it be hard for him to look his neighbor in the eye the next time they meet? I do believe. I just wonder if the situations were reversed would he just be blowing it off and saying "Oh Well"? I really think he would be ****** if the shoe was on the other foot.
Legally yes he can shoot them with no tags,but it just seems like this is abuse of your neighbors property.
Nobody else sees it this way?


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Bone Pile said:


> I am all for eating elk. Cooked the right way they are great. But just for one second,don't you think this guy knew where they came from. Surely he had to know his neighbors well enough to know they had escaped and not just gotten loose. Maybe shoot one of the cows. That is lots of meat. But shoot all three just because you can????? I have a small problem with greed. And to me this seems greedy. Will it be hard for him to look his neighbor in the eye the next time they meet? I do believe. I just wonder if the situations were reversed would he just be blowing it off and saying "Oh Well"? I really think he would be ****** if the shoe was on the other foot.
> Legally yes he can shoot them with no tags,but it just seems like this is abuse of your neighbors property.
> Nobody else sees it this way?


No where did he state "Neighboring Property" Just "Must have come from a High fence somewhere" and when the water get's as high as it has recently that could very easily be Miles away! As far as all 3, this guy may Never get an Elk again in his life and packed his freezer full No Doubt! He worked his arse off Guaranteed handling and skinning 3 by himself and someone that will do that will not waste the meat! Greedy-In No Way!


----------



## zrexpilot (Jun 14, 2007)

he doesnt have any high fences around or near him, we really dont know where a high fence is. It wasnt his neighbors for sure


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Our company has a large high fenced ranch in the hill country. a few years ago the local paper ran a story about an old man shooting a 300+ inch elk on his 5 acres just outside of town. He said he had no idea where it came from, had lived there all his life and never seen one. This happened about two weeks after a big flood had taken down part of our fence. We know that quite a few elk and a whole lot of axis escaped before we could get the fence back up. Our property is on the Nueces River and I figured this elk wondered down the river to this guys property which would be about 15 miles. I know all of the ranches around there and no one else has any elk, so I am pretty sure about my assumption.


----------



## Bone Pile (Jan 23, 2009)

Next door neighbor or not. Just seems a little extreme to me. Would he kept shooting if there would have been a herd of them? Knowing that was someones misfortune,maybe just one or how about none. Like I said "seems extreme" to me. 

I'm not cut that way and that is my opinion. You may not like it,just like I don't like the way some of yall are justifying it to be OK. Those are your opinions and that is mine.


----------



## mini me (Aug 7, 2006)

ROBOWADER said:


> Tag or no tag, why would it matter?


Tag animal belongs to somebody, much like shooting their prize heifer/bull. It could get really expensive


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Bone Pile said:


> Next door neighbor or not. Just seems a little extreme to me. Would he kept shooting if there would have been a herd of them? Knowing that was someones misfortune,maybe just one or how about none. Like I said "seems extreme" to me.
> 
> I'm not cut that way and that is my opinion. You may not like it,just like I don't like the way some of yall are justifying it to be OK. Those are your opinions and that is mine.


Looky Heeuh, if'n ya'll get into a herd uv 'em don't quit shootin till they are all down or ran away-Run a thread ASAP and yer feller 2 coolers will be there in a flash to clean 'em and pack them off to get processed-Have ice chests /will travel! :cheers:


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

mini me said:


> Tag animal belongs to somebody, much like shooting their prize heifer/bull. It could get really expensive


So a tagged elk is free to roam the state till it dies? That doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Bucksnort said:


> So a tagged elk is free to roam the state till it dies? That doesn't make sense to me.


Didn't to me either-still looking for that site-i put it in a Dayumd folder some where on this puter!


----------



## Bone Pile (Jan 23, 2009)

What a thought!!! Shoot till they are all dead or till they have all run away. Could be that is why hunters have recieved bad names. Don't get me wrong,I am a hunter and eat all that we kill. But it SEEMS a little over the top. The shoot em all take no prisoners attitude is not right and that how the priviledge of hunting gets abused and country people do not like that type of mentatlity.
Remember we are talking about opinions and obviously you don't care for mine like I don't care for yours.
This is America,we can say that.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Bone Pile said:


> What a thought!!! Shoot till they are all dead or till they have all run away. Could be that is why hunters have recieved bad names. Don't get me wrong,I am a hunter and eat all that we kill. But it SEEMS a little over the top. The shoot em all take no prisoners attitude is not right and that how the priviledge of hunting gets abused and country people do not like that type of mentatlity.
> Remember we are talking about opinions and obviously you don't care for mine like I don't care for yours.
> This is America,we can say that.


LMAO :rybka: Ya! Fishin is Easy!


----------



## crazy_cajun02 (Mar 16, 2006)

elk are not an exotic species in texas and the state is trying to re-instate them to the wild. just food for thought and stirring of the pot, carry-on.................


----------



## zrexpilot (Jun 14, 2007)

sitting here eating a carne guisada elk taco, yumm yumm.
and I have a batch of elk jerky going on the de hydrator, yumm yumm.
Not my bussiness how many he shot, I know his places is butt loaded with deer, nice bucks too, so I know he doesnt shoot everything, far from it.
Would I have shot all 3, probably not, just plain simply I wouldnt have wanted to clean all of them, not to mention where to put them, but he has the facilities and he did clean them all, plus I got me some eats. I aint complaining.


----------



## LandPirate (Jun 5, 2009)

Elk are considered "exotics" in Texas....Non-native. Same rules apply to them as axis, blackbuck, etc. 

I see nothing wrong with what he did. 

Personally, if I knew the owner, I would have called before shooting. In this case the owner was not known and these animals would be considered "running at large" and were fair game. 

Congrats, you lucky dawgs.

on edit: there are some locations in West Texas where TPWD has attempted to re-stock extinct elk. Those would not be considered exotic. Elk, in any other location would be.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

zrexpilot said:


> sitting here eating a carne guisada elk taco, yumm yumm.
> and I have a batch of elk jerky going on the de hydrator, yumm yumm.
> Not my bussiness how many he shot, I know his places is butt loaded with deer, nice bucks too, so I know he doesnt shoot everything, far from it.
> Would I have shot all 3, probably not, just plain simply I wouldnt have wanted to clean all of them, not to mention where to put them, but he has the facilities and he did clean them all, plus I got me some eats. I aint complaining.


 Bogart bastage!


----------



## crazy_cajun02 (Mar 16, 2006)

from tpwd department................ Distribution In Texas, Elk were once present only in the Guadalupe Mountains. Now, five small herds of wild Elk live in Texas, in the Guadalupe Mountains, Glass Mountains, Wylie Mountains, Davis Mountains, and Eagle Mountains. Many others are kept on ranches all over the state.


----------



## crazy_cajun02 (Mar 16, 2006)

not saying he did anything illegal, cus he didn't............not saying i wouldn't shoot at least one, cus i prolly would, id try and locate the owner first but thats just me.........heck i'd even take some meat off his hands. But the state is trying to get them re-instated in the wild and i hope they succeed.


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

> There is NO ONE here that would have let them walk


Wrong.


----------



## zrexpilot (Jun 14, 2007)

crazy_cajun02 said:


> not saying he did anything illegal, cus he didn't............not saying i wouldn't shoot at least one, cus i prolly would, id try and locate the owner first but thats just me.........heck i'd even take some meat off his hands. But the state is trying to get them re-instated in the wild and i hope they succeed.


 Just how do you go about doing that, do you pull an Obama on the elk and beg and plead for them not to leave the area and stay put untill the owner is found, dude those things will be in the next county by the time you find the owner, if you even can.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

zrexpilot said:


> Just how do you go about doing that, do you pull an Obama on the elk and beg and plead for them not to leave the area and stay put untill the owner is found, dude those things will be in the next county by the time you find the owner, if you even can.


----------



## wellconnected (May 30, 2005)

Hey if someone can't control their high fence....oh well! Good kill! That should be enough meat to last you for a year!


----------



## sofa king (Aug 25, 2005)

*elk*

Hope a few find their way to Goliad


----------



## Clint Leopold (Mar 7, 2006)

I would want to kill one but with me not knowing the law and fear of getting in big trouble I probably would of hesitated untill the opportunity past........then kicked myself in the *** later for not shooting.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

What color were your pants before you cleaned those elk??

THE JAMMER


----------



## crazy_cajun02 (Mar 16, 2006)

just me personally, if i knew of where a game fence was, would have gone over or called to say "hey you missing any elk, are they marked or tattoo'ed, i know where some are and just checking cus if i see em again their going in the freezer" sure i'd prolly never see em again, but that is just me. like i said i don't got a problem with it, its not illegal, just stating what i personally would do. 
we've had the neighbors elk get on our property several times and when they do they don't leave, they've stayed on our property for a couple months. An anomoly probly, i guess they just like our side of the fence. 
Now the axis that we get i don't even bother i just shoot cus ther is so many we don't know who's is who's.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

That right there just might earn ya a Nobel Piece prize...



zrexpilot said:


> Just how do you go about doing that, do you pull an Obama on the elk and beg and plead for them not to leave the area and stay put untill the owner is found, dude those things will be in the next county by the time you find the owner, if you even can.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

did ya eat'em? pffttt , there 24buds



Congrats to your bud and you for snagging some grub


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

I owe RR in 24 hrs


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

zrexpilot said:


> he popped all 3, they stood there like cattle and met there demise.


Very apt comparison.


----------



## crazy_cajun02 (Mar 16, 2006)

http://www.fishgame.com/Feature/FeatureView.aspx?ArticleID=4310&CatID=1

here ya go bucksnort


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Rack Ranch said:


> That right there just might earn ya a Nobel Piece prize...


And that comment right there might just earn you another phone call from a liberal jackarse 2cooler.(anonymously of course)


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

crazy_cajun02 said:


> http://www.fishgame.com/Feature/FeatureView.aspx?ArticleID=4310&CatID=1
> 
> here ya go bucksnort


Great article, especially the next to last paragraph.


----------



## Barbarian (Feb 12, 2009)

Unless you knew in advance which ranch they came from, I say awesome. Great job. They would have wandered off and all 3 been shot by somebody else or more than likely 3 somebodies. So, as long as the meat is not wasted, congrats. I would've done the same.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Barbarian said:


> Unless you knew in advance which ranch they came from, I say awesome. Great job. They would have wandered off and all 3 been shot by somebody else or more than likely 3 somebodies. So, as long as the meat is not wasted, congrats. I would've done the same.


Or three somebody's with Pop Guns that didn't know what they were doing ! Good job and great eats!


----------



## Maroon85 (Jun 6, 2007)

sofa king said:


> Hope a few find their way to Goliad


X2

I'll be ready


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

zrexpilot said:


> No he didnt know. he was flooded in pretty bad and took the jon boat and rowed across the flooded area to higher ground and was going to see what was moving, he took the rifle instead of the bow and sat in the rifle blind. these guys came out of nowhere and he popped all 3, they stood there like cattle and met there demise.
> He canoed back, got help, went back and gutted them, placed them in the jon boat , rowed back, got them with the tractor from there, one by one. He said it was 10 pm before all 3 were at the camp, 6 am he was finished and all meat was packed in coolers.


Does he already have exotics on his place?

Im really not sure which side of the fence I want to climb down on....

I think its a little strange that he got out in a flood in a little john boat, took a 243 to a deer stand in the middle of bow season and the Elk just happened upon him....

Not sure about anybody else, but that sounds like a pretty well thought out plan.... for example, maybe he saw them first before he went out there....

BUT, on the other hand, after it was said that there were no high fences around there, it would be next to impossible to track somebody down to see who they belonged to AND then they would have to prove it....

None the less... its legal... a little overkill like shooting 3 does under your feeder all at once.... but still legal.... haha


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

justinsfa said:


> Does he already have exotics on his place?
> 
> Im really not sure which side of the fence I want to climb down on....
> 
> ...


Question? How can it be over kill if it is as RARE as this is? Does anybody here think these Elk would stay on this mott of land forever? Have you ever eaten Elk? Just sayin.......


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

I want to see some pictures of the elk in the johnboat.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Congrats, But no accident.

Lets hear the real story.


----------



## zrexpilot (Jun 14, 2007)

you guys love to read into something thats not there. This guy lives on the property, the two bow stands were underwater, theres no feeders on the place except one that our mutual buddy placed in one location which is the place that was on higher ground, there is no bow setup there as of yet, so he took the bangstick out and sat in the rifle blind looking at the feeder to see what coming in and maybe a chance at a hog and these guys came out behind him, not at the feeder. thats it, nothing else about it.


----------



## 04TXAg (Jun 26, 2009)

ROBOWADER said:


> "Anybody lose any elk in the area ? Well all I can say is quit looking, theyre next to the potatoes."
> 
> LMAO BBBBBBBBWWWWWWWWWWWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


X2!!! :rotfl:


----------



## pierce2901 (Nov 26, 2006)

This is the very reason people are going to quit posting on this website. Go out and have a hunt of your lifetime and get bashed for it. Congrads to the hunter. If the story is false, which I dont think it is, then He is the one that is going to have to live with it and he will be the one to explain it to our "Maker." Not us. Let the man be proud. Maybe he is someone who "lives off the land" and needed all three. Maybe he will give someone some meat who is less fortunate than others. We dont know but it seems like everyone is quick to bash him for it. Congrads on the kill, I have no doubt that anything will go to waste. As far as ownership of the elk? I am sure if he knew anyone in the surrounding area that owned elk he would have asked. There are some dang good people in Cuero and I doubt this man is any different.

Just my opinion........:cheers:


----------



## fiftypesos (Aug 2, 2009)

What a hero. Daniel Boone for sure.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

I shot three hogs one time, now I relize how wrong I was, I'm a terrible person, I think I'll go stand in the corner since I've confessed my sins


----------



## pierce2901 (Nov 26, 2006)

State_Vet said:


> I shot three hogs one time, now I relize how wrong I was, I'm a terrible person, I think I'll go stand in the corner since I've confessed my sins


what time are you leaving, I will go with you.:walkingsm


----------



## texas8point (Dec 18, 2006)

I shot a 4 X 5 bull in Blanco, Texas after a flood ! It was a blast. Congrats to ya brother !


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

pierce2901 said:


> what time are you leaving, I will go with you.:walkingsm


I'll start a list so we can can have a "group confession" and talk about our sins:wink:


----------



## TXwhtlHNTR (Nov 19, 2008)

State_Vet said:


> I'll start a list so we can can have a "group confession" and talk about our sins:wink:




Tell it ALL brotha - TELL IT ALL 

Uhhh wait - :redface: I wouldn't tell that .


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

Sure hope he has tags for them, cause I can see a future visit from the Game Warden.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Texas Jeweler said:


> Sure hope he has tags for them, cause I can see a future visit from the Game Warden.


to get some Elk meat?:wink:


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

State_Vet said:


> to get some Elk meat?:wink:


EXACTLT WHAT I WAS THINKING!!!


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

I can't believe you shot these elk.. how horrible.

personally, I would have contracted a wild game traquilizing service and had all 3 elk put down with sedetives. Then I would have began putting up billboards asking "is this your elk"? with photos.... I think 5-7 billboards within a 150 mile radius would be good. 

if no reply was given from the actual owner of the elk, I would have bought a livestock trailer, and put the elk in it, and start driving around door to door asking "are these your elk?"

after 4 or 5 years, if no owner was found, I would have donated them to the zoo.... but shoot them? never... I am holier than thou.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

I'm going Axis deer hunting Monday, Tuesday and Wednesday (bow hunt). If they stand there and wait for it, can I shoot three of them??? PLEASE, please, mother may I .... let me shoot three!!!


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

catchysumfishy said:


> Question? How can it be over kill if it is as RARE as this is? Does anybody here think these Elk would stay on this mott of land forever? Have you ever eaten Elk? Just sayin.......


The elk would move on... no doubt.... its not like he could raise a herd with that few and no high fences....

but thousands of pounds of meat??? all at once???

I can shoot 5 deer a year.... but if there are 5 deer under a feeder, im not gonna sling 5 bullets at them.... and yes, deer are rare... Im an east texan'er... .haha

PS (i am well aware that east texas counties are not 5 deer counties, so we can nip that discussion in the bud)


----------



## polekaat (Oct 17, 2006)

catchysumfishy said:


> LMAO :rybka: Ya! Fishin is Easy!


Nice catch Wick.

:spineyes:


----------



## SchickeP (Dec 17, 2007)

All i can say is,uuuuuuuuuuuugh,NICE PANTS.WOW.And show some pics of the jon boat.How in the heck did you load them?


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

I'll start a list so we can can have a "group confession" and talk about our sins:wink: 

Would this be where the priest sits with camo robes in a blind with the curtains closed and we sit in the adjacent one whispering our sins?


----------



## NBTX (Mar 13, 2008)

*I agree*



pierce2901 said:


> This is the very reason people are going to quit posting on this website. Go out and have a hunt of your lifetime and get bashed for it. Congrads to the hunter. If the story is false, which I dont think it is, then He is the one that is going to have to live with it and he will be the one to explain it to our "Maker." Not us. Let the man be proud. Maybe he is someone who "lives off the land" and needed all three. Maybe he will give someone some meat who is less fortunate than others. We dont know but it seems like everyone is quick to bash him for it. Congrads on the kill, I have no doubt that anything will go to waste. As far as ownership of the elk? I am sure if he knew anyone in the surrounding area that owned elk he would have asked. There are some dang good people in Cuero and I doubt this man is any different.
> 
> Just my opinion........:cheers:


Thats why you can't reply on the fishing board any longer. People can't keep their mouths shut or their opinions to themselves. To each his own.


----------



## zrexpilot (Jun 14, 2007)

Thats why you need some thick skin, I care less what people think or say on the net. Or in person for that matter, I do as I please. Period


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

NBTX said:


> Thats why you can't reply on the fishing board any longer. People can't keep their mouths shut or their opinions to themselves. To each his own.


Thank goodness he didn't kill them with a crossbow. He really would have taken a beating.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Y'all can kwitchyabich'nnow i fixdeded it all- i let 3 elk walk this wknd so all is good!


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

BOOM!!!


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

Chase This! said:


> BOOM!!!


Yep X2


----------



## pierce2901 (Nov 26, 2006)

catchysumfishy said:


> Y'all can kwitchyabich'nnow i fixdeded it all- i let 3 elk walk this wknd so all is good!


did ya find the owner?:doowapsta


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Not to really get this thread going again, but I did see a couple lil tid bits about legallity in shooting the elk and tags and what not... 

Why do people asking these questions even post on this board??

If it's not in the TPWD Book, it doesn't have a season on it.
If it doesn't have a tag on your license, or you are not required to get a special permit or tag for it, it doesn't need to be tagged.
If it comes off of someone else's ranch because of an act of God, it's free game.
Even if it has a tag in it's ear, doesn't mean it's domesticated or registered like a cow so... Kill it!

So... was any of this discussed in the thread??? Cuzz I really don't have time to read 10 pages of babble and crying over a dude killing some Elks.... :slimer:


----------



## TRW (Nov 30, 2006)

Tiny,

Good info thanks


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

Some of you guys need to tame your inner-hippie


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

I wonder did the shooter ever question himself that them elk might belong to one of his nieghbors just what happens next time a circus train derails and one of the elephants walk in front of that fella.I could see shooting one of them but all 3 wow.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

nevermind ;(...Walker


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

100% Texan said:


> I wonder did the shooter ever question himself that them elk might belong to one of his nieghbors just what happens next time a circus train derails and one of the elephants walk in front of that fella.I could see shooting one of them but all 3 wow.


Don't understand your mentality. So its okay to kill one of the neighbors elk? Just not all three? These elk just happened to come from a ranch in the area. This is "Missy". I have a feeling she will never be back.


----------



## baycrusn (Feb 3, 2006)

high fences are to keep animals in, if they go down and game gets out, thats the risk that comes with high fence. how many of you have seen or shot an exotic in a low fence situation? Did you stop and try to find the owner to the big axis that is in your cross hair? No, you shot and are proud of it, you have a trophy. If you have a problem with shooting an animal thats not regulated by the State of Texas , you probably need to stop hunting. Enough said.


----------



## Pocboy (Aug 12, 2004)

Must have been one heck of a jon boat and he loaded each one by himself...just sayin'!
If there had been 15 would he have had to go back for more ammo, enough said?
BTW, why is everyone getting their panties in a wad if a person voices their opinion on this one way or another.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

What a lot of you are forgetting here is those Elk are not game animals when someone purchases them and releases them on their ranch. They are just like cattle, and the owner has the right to sue someone for his damages just like he can for cattle, or horses.

You have opened yourself up for a lawsuit by posting this on the net for the whole world to see.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

bigfishtx said:


> What a lot of you are forgetting here is those Elk are not game animals when someone purchases them and releases them on their ranch. They are just like cattle, and the owner has the right to sue someone for his damages just like he can for cattle, or horses.
> 
> You have opened yourself up for a lawsuit by posting this on the net for the whole world to see.


How are they just like cattle??? And where are you getting your facts??


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

Bucksnort Iam not the shooter sorry if I ruffeled your feathers at least my way 2 would be makeing more missy's while the fence is being repaired.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Tiny said:


> How are they just like cattle??? And where are you getting your facts??


Civil law, check with an attorney....

If the animals are natural to the environment, and are captured in a game fence, then, they are considered game animals and are owned by the public. Once you purchase an animal and bring it in, it changes the whole scenario, and, you are now the owner of this animal. They are no differnet than cattle, sheep, goats, horses, buffalo, etc, they are considered livestock under Texas law.
The key is you *purchased* them so you have the right to sue for your dmages.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Did they have tags in their ears??? Am I missing the statement where he cut the tags out of the ears?? Where is tha tags in the ears?? What about the brands for the ranch?? Where are those located on the pics??? I didn't see them...


Now... where is the proof that someone purchased them???

I hunt a place in Bracketteville, the owner bought and put on his property some red stag. The ones he put on the property had tags in their ears. Their offspring did not. And the offspring were not caught and tagged. If his fence got torn up and some of his red stag got out, someone shot them, posted up on the internet that they killed an animal that they never saw on there property before and they didn't have no identification on them.... the "previous owner" couldn't do a dang thang about it....


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

If an exotic animal has a tag in it's ear,there might be a case to be made about the legality of shooting it due to some semblance of proof of ownership. But, if an exotic does not have a tag in it's ear, it is fair game...period!

This hijack has gone on long enough. If y'all want to discuss the legalities or ethics any further, start another thread. This one is done.


----------

